# good bad and ugly



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Asked for a hall pass for today to wet the new yak and test the newly installed X5-pro. It was quite an adventure to say the least. The rust builds quickly when fishing trips get put on the back burner due to life. So here goes.
GOOD
The tarpon 120 is a better boat then my red fish 14. It tracks as well while powering forward but handles much better through the glide. The red fish wanted to kick it's rear around. The tarpon stays nose forward until either wind or current overpowers the glide. Much longer lag time then I was used to. That's awesome. The seat is WAY better then the heritage standard seat. It is adjustable back support, leg lift support, and dryer. The accessibility to inside "dry" storage is awesome. I put dry in quote because there was some water penitration from the front hatch with I was already assured from the dealer was 100% going to happen. Waves over the bow will get the inside damp. 
Also good was 2 top water trout. One was easily 5 lb class and the other was 2 ish. Also caught a little blue on the top water. All boats idea released. 

BAD
After driving the 4 hours to SENC fishino launch my tire pressure light came on at around 11 pm. Went to airon station to filler up and take a nap. 5:30 wake up and air low again. Dag nab it. No early start for me. Back to airon station and hope I don't have a flat after a couple hours fishing. Long story short, I found the hole, plugged the hole, plug didn't work so went to get a "new" used tire to get through. Ugh. Also bad...depth finder was not workin for round one on the water. So while driving all over south wilmington I picked up some duct seal. Removed the siliconed mount and made a duct seal mount beachside. FF in bidnis. (Anyone who installs a new transducer in a yak...do yourself a favor and use duct seal. It's easy and easily repaired on the water) 
More bad. I was chased by rain and wind all Damn afternoon. I had an hour maybe of low tide to sight cast to tailing or otherwise cruzing reds. Out of 7 only one showed interest but didn't hook. The others had lock jaw. But we're crushing shrimp in the grass. Frustrating!

The UGLY (me)
After airing up at 6 am I was u latching the straps holding the yak on top of my truck and in a moment of complacency the hook from the dumb end of the strap whipped over the boat and landed squarely on the dumb end of my body. I was bleeding like a stuck pig from square center of my forehead. At that point I didn't even have the emotion to react to it. I knew right then how my day was going to go. So blood streaming down my brow and dripping from the tip of my nose along with the sweat beading in the open gash, I slugged it out and avoided eye contact with all those i encountered for fear I would have to retell the story of how much of an idiot I am for the rest of my day. 

Now I'm home and reflecting on the day. Overall it was a good day. No shopping with momma, no chores, no nuttin but another adventure and getting the rust off. Think I'm going to get me another beer before this ice pack on my head gets warm.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Love the way you put this report together. Sounds like a d--ned good and funny day of fishing.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Ahhhhhh, the agony, ecstasy, and the Reverse Midas Touch all rolled into a great story. The only reason I don't have many of those anymore is that I don't go nearly as often as I once did. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh Billy....You forgot more of this type of stuff then I will ever get to create. Thought I saw the burbon on the Fort yesterday. Chased it down and it was not to be. Hope to see you out there soon. Fischer and I are going to try and get out one more time before mamma has the baby.


----------

